

Microsoft calls for $5B investment in U.S. education - Suraj-Sun
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9231800/Microsoft_calls_for_5B_investment_in_U.S._education

======
enraged_camel
>>To pay for the $500-million-a-year investment in education, Smith proposed
that Congress add 20,000 high-skill immigration visas dedicated to workers in
STEM fields to the existing 85,000 H-1B visas allowed each year. Congress
should charge $10,000 for each of the 20,000 H-1Bs, he said. H-1B applications
normally cost about $2,800 for large companies.

As a current H1B holder, this infuriates me. How is it a rational plan to more
than triple the cost of H1Bs? Doing so will only make it more difficult for
skilled foreigners to find jobs in the United States, creating a very large
shortage in the short term.

